# Finally a circuit Diagram that I can read



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It all makes sense now 

xkcd: Circuit Diagram


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

appears to be one I could follow


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks.....LOL !!

...I really hope Wild Bill sees this.

Dave


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

The Magic Smoke is the most important part!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

megadan said:


> The Magic Smoke is the most important part!


Not the ground to holy water?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, the magic smoke is real important.......any time i've had it get out of one of my amps the amp wouldn't work.


----------

